# mute swann



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

carved from lime on a hazel shank


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Nice work !!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Great pieces Cobalt, The fit up of the topper to shaft is first rate!


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Beautiful, first rate indeed.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Well done cobalt!!


----------

